# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Ήχου >  Προβλημα με επεξεργαστη ηχου ON STAGE (MOD.DSP-240)

## G.POL

Γεια σας.
Αντιμετωπιζω ενα προβλημα με το συγκεκριμενο επεξεργαστη.
Οταν του βαζω εισοδο,εχω ενδειξεις στο display αλλα δεν εχω ακουστικο σημα στην εξοδο του.
και επιδη εψαξα και δεν βρηκα κανενα service manual,απευθυνομαι σε σας μηπως καποιος εχει να δωσει λυση.
Το Τροφοδοτικο του βγαζει +12/ -12/+5.

Επισυναπτω και μια φωτο στην οποια δειχνει οτι εχει "μπει χερι" ξανα με αλλαγμενο ολοκληρωμενο.
πιθανον απο καποιον αλλο συναδελφο.
Ακουω προτασεις

----------


## radiodj105

Η λύση ήταν να το πας στο Μαρούσι στην αντιπροσωπεία.
http://www.metroaudiosystems.gr/prod...s-ihos/kalodia

----------

G.POL (15-02-19)

----------


## G.POL

ευχαριστω φιλε baco  :Wink:

----------


## radiodj105

Να είσαι καλά. Χαιρετισμούς έχεις και από τον Κουνέλη.

Δεν εννοώ αυτόν τον Κουνέλη...
hqdefault.jpg

----------


## Papas00zas

> Να είσαι καλά. Χαιρετισμούς έχεις και από τον Κουνέλη.
> 
> Δεν εννοώ αυτόν τον Κουνέλη...
> hqdefault.jpg


Τον ψάχνει ο ξάδερφος ο Λαγός....

ΜΠΑΜ!

----------

